# ~*Coupons, Codes and Special Offers*~Updated 5/08/04*



## dtuleya

Ok, let's post away all those offers!


----------



## Beanie

<font color=blue>Okay, just wanted to say a few things before this thread gets started...

This thread is for the posting of found coupons and codes both from the Internet and Brick & Mortar stores. 

Try to include details such as the expiration date of the code and/or deal... The more information you include in your post about the deal, the better! Please be sure that all coupon codes are for <b>anyone</b> to use...by that, I mean, don't post any codes that are exclusive to a certain panel, ect. It doesn't help anyone if the codes they are using are not valid for the public.



Have fun!!


----------



## Beanie

I always use this site for Current Codes before I order online! It always has the lastest deals that you can use with a coupon code! 

Hope that helps someone!


----------



## dtuleya

Still valid! 

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...02-9914997-1095241?v=glance&s=outlet&n=548166






Sdrawer participating rewards programs

MilesMall    1 point per $3

Sklif - 10 points per $, but you have to shop through an Amazon link in the Sklif store

WePaid    2.5%


----------



## J&D

My local Target has the 10 tablet packages of Claritin on clearance for $3.18. The expiration date on the packages was 2/06. There are manufacturer's coupons out there for $1.00 off, and there is also a Target coupon good for $2.00 off at this    link.


----------



## candylover

I found the HUGE plastic storage containers
Target clearance..$2.39  Reg $6.99


----------



## MAC3

Thanks for the heads up, heading there tomorrow!


----------



## candylover

Here is a link to get FREE reach flosser
http://www.reachaccess.com/sampling
I hope it works


----------



## candylover

reach floss

I think this works. sorry I am not so great at this stuff
coupon


----------



## candylover

*Free Advil* 

free advil sample


----------



## candylover

*FREE VICTORIA SECRET COUPON $10.00* http://www.teenfreeway.com/coupons/vs061304.htm


----------



## candylover

*BATH AND BODY WORKS COUPON FREE* BATH AND BODYWORKS


----------



## candylover

*DOG BISCUITS FREE SAMPLE* http://www.grandmabowser.com/freesample/index.cfm


----------



## candylover

*FREE MR. CLEAN * MR CLEAN ERASER


----------



## MAC3

Wow girl you are good!


----------



## candylover

I love FREE stuff!


----------



## candylover

Here is a Chuckie Cheese onewww.chucketokens.com/


----------



## candylover

EXCEDRIN SAMPLE


----------



## Eilonwy

Send a message to Congress to help stop global warming, and get a link to a coupon for a free scoop of Ben & Jerry's

Get the Scoop 

There are two Ben & Jerry's Scoop Shops in Hershey Park, Pa according to Ben & Jerry's site.  But be warned, my coupon has an expiration date of 7/8, so you might want to wait to click and print your coupon after you get the email (assuming the expiration date is based on when it's printed, but maybe they all just expire then).

Have I confused everyone enough?


----------



## Pink Flamingo

> There are two Ben & Jerry's Scoop Shops in Hershey Park, Pa according to Ben & Jerry's site


  Yep - there sure is.  I got Cherry Garcia there last summer - oh so good.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## candylover

Free snuggle sample.  You do need to register your name.
snuggle


----------



## candylover

FREE NUTS 
FREE NUTS


----------



## candylover

Free advil sample... it is at the bottom right corner of the page 
http://www.advil.com/


----------



## candylover

Free garlic pickles  
http://martinskitchen.netfirms.com/freesample.html


----------



## candylover

If you order those garlic pickles you'll need these free mints http://www.usher-mints.com/pricelis.html


----------



## candylover

Free soap
http://www.guyandgalgoodbody.com/ 

OK I think thats enough for today


----------



## candylover

Ok one more

Free Heartburn med sample
http://www.pepcidac.com/page.jhtml?id=/mvcrc/pepcid/offers.inc


----------



## candylover

FREE TUMS
http://promo.tums.com/sample.aspx


----------



## candylover

Just wondering.... am I the only here


----------



## MAC3

The most helpful one (but not the only one)!


----------



## RobinMarie

Free cookie sample

http://www.roccoscookies.com/home.htm 

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/12/12_4_22.gif' border=0></a>


----------



## dtuleya

> _Originally posted by RobinMarie _
> *Free cookie sample
> 
> http://www.roccoscookies.com/home.htm
> 
> <a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/12/12_4_22.gif' border=0></a> *



Where do you sign up for free cookies?


----------



## RobinMarie

> Where do you sign up for free cookies?



Click the 'free sample' logo in the upper right hand corner.


----------



## dtuleya

> _Originally posted by RobinMarie _
> *Click the 'free sample' logo in the upper right hand corner. *




Thanks, bear with me, I'm clueless at times.


----------



## Ally_DeVille

On the free cookie sample, is anyone else being charged $5.76 for shipping 2 cookies?


----------



## Flexan

> _Originally posted by Ally_DeVille _
> *On the free cookie sample, is anyone else being charged $5.76 for shipping 2 cookies? *


Sure looks like everyone would be charged S/H fees.  What a joke


----------



## dtuleya

I actually didn't go back and sign up for the offer.  Make sure it isn't one like the famous razor or dog treats one where once they get your credit card they keep sending you overpriced monthly packages.


----------



## dtuleya

Borrowed from another board~
Skechers.com 
$20 off any $30 order with free shipping!!! Use code 
BTS04C at final check out!! Shipping price will disappear when code is entered.

As far as I can tell, no programs participate with www.Skechers.com


----------



## dtuleya

Borrowed from another board:



> Lexmark Printer $8.99
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> New Lexmark printer $9.99 Computer Geeks www.compgeeks.com
> 10% off coupon code SCOREADEAL
> 
> printer link: http://www.compgeeks.com/details.as...K-Z25-N&cat=PRN
> 
> This is a new printer, but it merely does not have the ink cartridge that new printers come with. Get the printer cheap and buy the ink at Wal-Mart or anywhere.
> 
> I also got a remote control bug for $3.59 listed under toys.



Here are the programs that participate with this site:


BonusTree    3%    shared

CreationsRewards.net    3 points per $

MillersRewardShop    2 points per $

PiePoints    50 points per $    must forward purchase confirmation email

PointPool    3 points per $

QuickRewards.net    2%


----------



## dtuleya

Can only print once.

http://clients.eprize.net/oldnavy/f...game_award_name=prize_10_instore_award&oamoe=


----------



## mom2alix

Buy $10 worth of participating Proctor and Gambel products and get $20 Discovery Store gift certificate by mail.

www.brandsaver.com/discovery


----------



## dcg0317

Get $1 off any pint of Ben & Gerry's ice cream, just reg. and print out coupon.


----------

